
Show HN: Pennywall is a donation-wall / tip-jar / paywall for sharing your links - zeroxfe
https://github.com/0xfe/pennywall
======
sleepychu
Very nice service, looks well implemented. Do you have plans to monetize this?
EDIT: Do you remember when a browser has already donated?

